# Game 75: Bulls @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Tuesday, April 5th--7:30ET









Miami Heat
(55-19)

vs.









Chicago Bulls
(41-31)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bulls come in as the hottest team in the league, with 9 straight wins, currently 3rd in the East.

Heat have won 17 in a row at home, and a win would clinch the Eastern Conference title.

We've won 2/3 against Chicago, losing our last game in OT when Shaq hurt his knee.

I don't think they match up well with us, Hinrich will have a tough cover in Wade, and Antonio Davis is no match for Shaq. We need to control their bench guys, especially Gordon, and hope that someone without the #3 or #32 shows up if we expect to win.

Heat 96
Bulls 87


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm just hoping Ben Gordon doesn't go off on us in the 4th like last time around.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Well someone's streak is gonna end. Let's see how this unfolds, looks like an interesting matchup.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

last time Miami played them they were without Shaq and still took them to OT.

I am expecting a win.

Heat previal....


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

woot going to post pad again..lol jk...and sry guys for post padding last game...this time ill just probably just post when heats scores or something..


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

CraZy23 said:


> woot going to post pad again..lol jk...and sry guys for post padding last game...this time ill just probably just post when heats scores or something..


:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we gotta stop gordon


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Should be a win for you guys. It could get ugly at times though, Chicago has some of the best defense in the league. If your players stay focused I can see you guys pulling away and winning big. I want to see the Heat with the best record in the NBA at the end of the season. Go Heat!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's now or never. I think this is about the time that we need to turn it up heading into the playoffs. This should be a win, but you never know when Miami is gonna decide to take a night off sadly.

105-98 Heat


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:

Heat 110
-
Bulls 103


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

CraZy23 said:


> woot going to post pad again..lol jk...and sry guys for post padding last game...this time ill just probably just post when heats scores or something..


 :rofl: this is priceless

put your analysis in the game more than the scores.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea man...I'm really glad you're here posting, but don't do every play. Put some commentary in there and give people a chance to talk about the game. 

It should be a good one tonight fellas, I think we'll show up at home though...


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

heat 103
bulls 96

wade 30/5/7
EJ 17/4/4

should be a great game... the bulls have been playin extremely well lately having won 9 in a row but i have a feeling that will end tonite


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq wont play tonight cuz hes sick.

Just saw it on SC!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

SHAQ out with stomach flu, could be an interesting game now. Bulls have some guys out too.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Curry, Deng and Othella are out for the Bulls!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

so starting lineups 

DJ
Wade
(Jones)?
Haslem
Doleac 

that guy from duke (and of course gordon late in game)
Hinrich
Nocioni
Reiner
Antonio Davis


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Heat should win with Curry, Deng and Othella are out for the Bulls.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zo should be starting with Shaq out.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Heated said:


> Zo should be starting with Shaq out.


I doubt he'll start but he should get a lot of PT!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Im extremely sick of Doleac myself. He's been horrible lately. When that jumper is rimming out, he is worthless


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

new heat 3 pt record for Damon


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How was D.J. not in the 3pt shootout at the All-Star game?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo is in!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Quick score from Zo! :banana:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shooting 73% so far, up by 8.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade slips way to much....he needs some new shoes, or something


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wade slips way to much....he needs some new shoes, or something


lol, isn't he sporting converse? That's the problem.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn.....DJ IS ON FIRE


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

38pts in the 1st qtr!!!:clap:


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

what a great 1st Q by the heat!... they shot 80% in the Q (12/15). damon jones is on fire 4/4 from 3 pt. land


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Shaq wont play tonight cuz hes sick.
> 
> Just saw it on SC!


I wish that I had known that before I made that vBookie bet. What the heck, smack down the Bulls anyway, and cover the point spread to boot.

You can just imagine how happy that makes the folks in the Bulls forum. 

G-Force


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I wish that I had known that before I made that vBookie bet. What the heck, smack down the Bulls anyway, and cover the point spread to boot.
> 
> You can just imagine how happy that makes the folks in the Bulls forum.
> 
> G-Force


How many pts? We're up by 11 now.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. is 5-5 from 3pt land!!!

We're up 22pts with 1:23 to play in the 2nd qtr!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smith with the oop to Zo to end the half!!!:biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

44-64 Miami at the half!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

64-44 at the half. This is the Heat team Im prepared to see run through the playoffs like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*This game is ova!*

What a blow out! Hard to believe the Heat score their most points this season in the first half without Shaq. Well I guess I will be able to watch The Amazing Race at 9pm. :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: This game is ova!*

damn am I surprised...just got home and expected this to be tough without Shaq...

Bulls are a well coached team so we gotta finish all 48 mins


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: This game is ova!*

Heat 83 - Bulls 69 
End of 3rd Quarter




12 minutes from our 2nd Eastern Conference Championship



*Regular Season Title :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade's 3rd straight game going 30pts or better. :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

90-72 Heat
with 7:30 left...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade is so exciting to watch even his jumpshot is exciting.

SVG has Wade on the bench when its only a 14pt lead.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah Udonis F*** that punk up. Freakin jerkoff.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Udonis will be suspended for 1 game.....and I congratulate him. Knock that punk down. Shoulda punched him


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon!!!:cheers: 

Nobody f's with Flash!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Nocioni what a PUNK!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why the hell are people tryin Wade lately? Got some sore losin' idiots in the NBA today. :curse:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

SVG shoulda let Wade drop 40!!!:curse:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade shoulda had 41. That was a clean steal.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

GREAT GAME.
Couldnt have been better tonight.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

so will a push get Haslem suspended for a game? 

we have a tough game friday. We could use Haslem, but if he is suspended, and least he got suspended for a good reason. Defending your teammate and throwing that punk into the stands where he belonged after that cheap play.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

haha @ SVG dissing Nocioni bad

Punk move
dont take cheap shot because you cant guard him
ridiculously punk move
take a shot at a guy because hes been beating you all night
Has no problem with what Haslem does


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damnit...i missed the damn fight....better be on SC tonight!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"I just thought it was a punk move.... If you wanna be a tough guy, go down there and shove Alonzo Mourning like that and see what happens to you...Thats just a punk move"

That's right..SVG keeps it real


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heatspec06apr06,0,5697051.story?coll=sfla-sports-front

No problem. Even with its franchise center absent, the Heat sealed its first outright Eastern Conference regular-season title with a 104-86 victory Tuesday night over the Chicago Bulls.

"This is about as good as it gets for me -- Marlins win their home opener, our team plays great and I'm going to the baseball game [tonight]," coach Stan Van Gundy said. "I was really, really, really happy with the way our guys played."

With 39 points, the second-year guard became just the second Heat player to record three consecutive 30-point games. Glen Rice did it in January 1992.

"I felt I had to take more responsibility on my shoulders," Wade said of playing amid O'Neal's absence.

The 39 points tied Wade's career high, with Van Gundy foiling the opportunity for a first 40-point game by removing the guard with 2:06 to play, amid a 20-point lead.

"He is the best guard in the league," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said.

Then there was power forward Udonis Haslem making up for O'Neal's absence, with 16 points and 15 rebounds.

Simply put, the league's best-shooting team had its way with the NBA's top defensive team, closing at 54.4 percent from the field.

About the only emotion of the second half came when Bulls forward Andrew Nocioni committed a flagrant foul on Wade with 2:52 to play. Nocioni also was called for a technical foul, while Haslem was ejected for shoving the Chicago forward from behind.

"I thought it was an absolute punk play," Van Gundy said of Nocioni taking a swipe at Wade after committing the foul. "That Udonis jumped in to protect [Wade], I have no problem with that."

Nocioni was not ejected, but nonetheless was banished to the locker room by Skiles.

"It was a stupid foul because the game is over," Nocioni said. "It's my fault."


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congratulations on a very convincing win over the streaking Bulls. And to think that some of the Bulls fans are predicting winning a championship next year. Not with you guys in the league.

No fourth quarter heroics from Ben Gordon as Wade led his Shaqless Heat to victory, scoring 39. The Baby Bulls were due for a humbling loss, and Miami deliverred. 

G-Force


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Nocioni apologizes about the hard foul. 



> "It was all my fault -- just a hard foul,'' Nocioni said. "But it was rather stupid on my part because the game was over. I don't know why Haslem pushed me. But that's OK. I [had no] time to apologize. But I apologize to him now for myself and for everybody because it's bad for the game and bad for me. I hope it doesn't keep me from playing [tonight] because we need everybody and each game is so important. That's why my foul was so stupid.''


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull063.html


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Udonis showed that he is there when his teammates need him!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Udonis is the man. It's pretty funny cuz last week on the LeBatard show, Udonis was saying how he was the team's enforcer, and how he had everyone's back on the team.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

Great win by the Heat last night. Wade was amazing, DJ was on fire, and Udonis has his shot back after going through a rough spot before he was injured. The Steve Smith pass to Zo at the end of the half was THE perfect play, and what an incredible pass. 

And Udonis is the man for shoving Nocioni!! That foul was just dirty, to keep it G-rated, and Nocioni got what was coming to him.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i dont think nocioni or haz should be suspended. it was a hard foul, thats all. nocioni apologized, and haz was just sticking up for his teammate. 
but wade shouldve had 41 on a breakaway dunk!!! im so mad about that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Instances like that are partly why Wade jumped to his feet after this latest foul, ready to jump in Nocioni's face. Haslem simply beat Wade to it.

''Some games you understand it, but in some games it's just outright stupid,'' Wade said. ``Some games you get fouled hard and you get up and go to the free throw line. But some games, you just don't feel like [dealing with it].''

In those cases, Haslem said he and his teammates will continue to come to Wade's defense, if necessary. But Haslem won't bear the entire burden. Though a fine seems unlikely, he had a plan.

*''For the record,'' Haslem said, ``me and Dwyane already talked about the fine, and we're going to split it up 70-30 -- his way.''*

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/11331946.htm


----------

